# Rainbows in Texas



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Fun few hours on the Guadalupe today.
http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2011/12/rainbows-in-texas.html


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the post! Thinking about heading up there to put a bend in my 3wt here real soon


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I got into some of the bigger 'bows a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't get them to bite yesterday. Headed down to the public stocking area and had fun with the little stockers. This is actually one of the smaller TU fish...


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Are these rainbows stocked in the river or natives? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a winter stocking program by Texas Parks and Wildlife.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------

